

Facebook, Microsoft, Mozilla form W3C group to clean up the mobile web - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/119993-facebook-microsoft-mozilla-join-forces-to-clean-up-the-mobile-web

======
mdwrigh2
> The reason they’re not part of the W3C group, of course, is because they’re
> both making vast amounts of money through their proprietary, locked-down app
> stores.

Considering 97% of Google's revenue still comes from advertising, I'm not sure
that I'd characterize Google as making "vast amounts of money through their
proprietary, locked-down app store".

